# I need to convert a .PXF file to .DST



## TeeBee85 (Jun 30, 2013)

Hello,

Can someone please convert 4 .PXF files for me to .DST OR .EMB?

Message me for the files/details

thanks !!


----------



## LTPEMB (Jul 10, 2015)

.PXF is a pulse file and do not directly convert into EMB files. but you can convert to .dst 
Google Pulse Ambassador and you should be able to do it on your own.


----------



## TeeBee85 (Jun 30, 2013)

THx for responding... ambassador is not supporting microsoft silverlight... they said they are working on it.

can someone plz pm me and i can i can email you these 4 files... 

or if anyone can use ambassador for me that would be awesome 

thanks


----------



## TeeBee85 (Jun 30, 2013)

UPDATE: i still need 4 files converted 


can anyone help me out?


----------



## digitizewedo (Nov 2, 2010)

post the files or email me them, I use pulse I can save them as DST


----------



## Alex Kutler (Jul 19, 2012)

TeeBee85 said:


> UPDATE: i still need 4 files converted
> 
> 
> can anyone help me out?


Hi, We use both Pulse and Wilcom. We can convert these to Dst and Emb formats. Inbox me if you still need these?


----------



## islandsilkscreen (Mar 29, 2018)

Hi Alex,

I have 2 .pxf files i'm trying go convert to .dst or .pes (whichever is easier), would you be able to convert them for me?

I've been looking up the pulse and ambassador software all morning and haven't been able to find a working download link.

Thank you!


----------



## FanDangled (Aug 24, 2015)

I have a pxf file I need coverted to a dst embroidery file as well. Is this something you can do?


----------



## djque (Feb 5, 2013)

FanDangled said:


> I have a pxf file I need coverted to a dst embroidery file as well. Is this something you can do?


post the file


----------

